# Time is Up. No Excuses



## MCBUCK (Jun 2, 2021)

This guy hit the nail on the head. I'm not making any predictions, but all the pieces are in place; the time is now. 

"Kirby Smart has built the best roster in his conference, and possibly the country. Only Alabama and Clemson can match what the Bulldogs can roll out on Saturdays. _*Smart knows it and his players know it. The pressure has been building year to year and is cranked beyond the boiling point."*_

https://247sports.com/Article/Georgia-Bulldogs-football-add-Arik-Gilbert-Derion-Kendrick--165993340/


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh no!  Did you actually leave tOSU out of the stacked roster discussion?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 2, 2021)

Yup. No QB decision in Columbus.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 2, 2021)

Should be an interesting season. The offense is definitely loaded, but the defensive secondary is very young with limited play time. I think GA will still be very susceptible to the deep threat/big play.


----------



## specialk (Jun 2, 2021)

no excuses????


----------



## James12 (Jun 2, 2021)

Yea UGA is loaded and I would hope this is the year.  If not, what gives?


----------



## James12 (Jun 2, 2021)

Coaching?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2021)

If Kirby let's Monken do his job, this is the year for the Dawgs! 

No stupid plays, no mercy, just WIN!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 2, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> Should be an interesting season. The offense is definitely loaded, but the defensive secondary is very young with limited play time. I think GA will still be very susceptible to the deep threat/big play.



Current events brother;
Dawgs added Tykee Smith
Feshman AA 2019
3rd team AA 2020
60+ tackles last season - 10 games
8 TFL
2 picks  ( one of those pick 6)
WV was # 1 secondary last year amd he’s playing for the same coach he had last year. I’ll shake some dice that  the odds are he’s big time help.

Derion Kendrick
2019  All ACC
2019 played on a NC team
2020 All ACC
2020 played on a CFP team
In 15 Starr’s had 43 tackles and two picks one a pick six.

Kelee Ringo is healthy and will likely wind up ALLSEC. The other DB’s are more than capable but depth and experience was needed and that was filled to overflow with the addition of Tykee, Darrion and Brandon Turnage. and Jahmile Addae is probably next level material. The backfield flipped from a question mark to a strength overnight.

But if our front seven is as good as marketed....it may not matter. 








elfiii said:


> I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


We probably have two. Carson Beck pushed Daniels, and Vandagriff ain’t far behind. But TJ is cerebral and if Daniels stays healthy he is two plays ahead of a defense. We’re good to go.
The question left is how well the OL gels. If they step up then we are golden, but if they can’t find cohesiveness then it’s “Athens, we have a problem.”


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


Ask Mr Saban.... You don't need a championship caliber qb if all the pieces surrounding them (including coaching) do their jobs.  But if the others do thier jobs, JT is plenty capable of being at least an AJ McCarron


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Current events brother;
> Dawgs added Tykee Smith
> Feshman AA 2019
> 3rd team AA 2020
> ...


I understand that. But it’s a new team, new system, new chemistry. Those guys still have to adapt and earn play time. 

And to hear half these idjits talk, Kendrick is trash anyways ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2021)

It’s our year. You heard it first here.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 2, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> I understand that. But it’s a new team, new system, new chemistry. Those guys still have to adapt and earn play time.
> 
> And to hear half these idjits talk, Kendrick is trash anyways ?



Kirby’s defense is what it is. Addae is there to coach the technical aspects of the positions, not change scheme. Kirby’s defense will always have good DB’s...not to even mention that Boom is most assuredly getting his brain picked as well. Remember how well Brini played in the bowl game?? Kirbs has got this DB thing figured out I believe.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s our year. You heard it first here.


Many, many times


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s our year. You heard it first here.


You beat me to it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Kirby’s defense is what it is. Addae is there to coach the technical aspects of the positions, not change scheme. Kirby’s defense will always have good DB’s...not to even mention that Boom is most assuredly getting his brain picked as well. Remember how well Brini played in the bowl game?? Kirbs has got this DB thing figured out I believe.


I agree!


----------



## James12 (Jun 2, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ask Mr Saban.... You don't need a championship caliber qb if all the pieces surrounding them (including coaching) do their jobs.  But if the others do thier jobs, JT is plenty capable of being at least an AJ McCarron



Saban would just say play your 2nd string in the second half! ?


----------



## LEGHORN (Jun 2, 2021)

At best, 10-2.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 2, 2021)

I still say no matter how good your players are you need some luck to go your way to pull it all off


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 3, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Yup. No QB decision in Columbus.


It’s a little difficult to pick between a couple 5* and the #1 overall prospect coming in. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


Or coach


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 3, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ask Mr Saban.... You don't need a championship caliber qb if all the pieces surrounding them (including coaching) do their jobs.  But if the others do thier jobs, JT is plenty capable of being at least an AJ McCarron


Eh, maybe 5-10 years ago. An AJ McCarron ran offense would get eaten alive at this point. The game has changed a lot in the last 5 years.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> It’s a little difficult to pick between a couple 5* and the #1 overall prospect coming in. ?



Two RS freshmen and one true freshman
Neither have ever been hit.
Haven’t seen the speed of the game.
And no decision has been made on which one is the starter.
The old sage goes...
If you have 2 ( or 3 ) quarterbacks then you don’t have one.



mguthrie said:


> Or coach



If that makes you feel better.
Recruiting is as much of coaching as offense, defense and special teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Or coach


The same could be said for your coach.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jun 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


I'm sure of it.  Just not sure he will be starting.  We'll be just fine whomever gets the start.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


Do I need to have @brownceluse teach you some Positivity?? 

Year of the Dawg!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Do I need to have @brownceluse teach you some Positivity??
> 
> Year of the Dawg!



I'm an Old School Reagan Conservative - "Trust, but verify."


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> But if the others do thier jobs, JT is plenty capable of being at least an AJ McCarron



Maybe. He had flashes of brilliance last year but he wasn't consistent. Yeah, yeah, new school, new offensive scheme, new chemistry, I get all that. He didn't live up to his hype as far as I'm concerned. He showed he's a workmanlike QB. This is the SEC and the QB is critical to success in this conference. He doesn't have to be able to throw the ball a million miles and thread the needle but he does need to be the team leader. I hope he as grown into that.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Or coach



Stick to your day job Guth. Comedy ain't your strength.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Stick to your day job Guth. Comedy ain't your strength.



Are you kidding???!!!! Personally I find most of his takes absolutely laughable!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 3, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> The same could be said for your coach.


It could. But it would be a lie.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 3, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Two RS freshmen and one true freshman
> Neither have ever been hit.
> Haven’t seen the speed of the game.
> And no decision has been made on which one is the starter.
> ...


I’m not concerned about our QB situation. We’ve got top talent and CRD knows how to coach a QB. Recruiting is absolutely key to having a championship caliber team. Ryan Day is one of the best. So is Kirby. He has recruited champion quality players. I hope he puts it all together this year and gets the dawgs in the playoff. I’m excited to see a UGA-tOSU matchup.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> It could. But it would be a lie.


Based on what? The only lie is the one you are telling.

Day hasn’t done anything Kirbys not done. Fact!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 3, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Based on what? The only lie is the one you are telling.
> 
> Day hasn’t done anything Kirbys not done. Fact!


Really? 2 big10 championships and 2 playoff appearances in *2 *years. Kirby can only wish


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Really? 2 big10 championships and 2 playoff appearances in *2 *years. Kirby can only wish




Just imagine what Kirby and the Dawgs would do in the biggest joke of a conference you guys own.



What a joke... A conference you own year in and year out cause they have crap teams..

What is OSU’s biggest competition? Northwestern??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Really? 2 big10 championships and 2 playoff appearances in *2 *years. Kirby can only wish


And when you don’t get your automatic bid in that garbage conference you change the rules like you did this past season... More Facts!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just imagine what Kirby and the Dawgs would do in the biggest joke of a conference you guys own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## James12 (Jun 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Really? 2 big10 championships and 2 playoff appearances in *2 *years. Kirby can only wish



Are you ok?  Seriously, are you feeling ok? Worried about you. I think Day is a great coach, but comparing his job to anyone in the SEc’s job warrants a Dr. visit.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 3, 2021)

James12 said:


> Are you ok?  Seriously, are you feeling ok? Worried about you. I think Day is a great coach, but comparing his job to anyone in the SEc’s job warrants a Dr. visit.


Good stuff James.  I like to consider myself a bit of a realist uga fan.  I know we are knocking but I won't buy in til the trophy is in Butts Mehre.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 3, 2021)

For the record the real national championship is played every year in December in Atlanta. It’s goes by another name tho. The SEC championship. Everything after that is just revenue making for the NCAA. And to let the rest of the conferences seem relevant.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Yup. No QB decision in Columbus.


Any article that leaves OSU out of the top 2 or 3 with regards to roster should be thrown in the trash. That's about as laughable as it gets. As far as the QB, there is a qb decision and it is CJ Stroud and he will pickup where Fields left off and you heard it here first. Yes I know Day will say there is still a qb battle just like he did with Fields. Anyone that follows OSU knows its Stroud. Stroud is fantastic and then consider he will be throwing to the best group of receivers in the country in Chris Olave, Garrett Wilson and Marvin Harrison Jr with Emeka Egbuka and Julian Fleming subbing for them. Thats just not even fair. 

Preseason pup hype at it again. I don't think there is another team in the country with as many preseason NC then the pups!!!

With all that said, I hope the pups do win the sec and I think they can if Kirby can rise to the big game level he needs to get to. They do have a fantastic roster and it's simply time to get it done. I would love an OSU/UGA playoff game and may the best team win!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Any article that leaves OSU out of the top 2 or 3 with regards to roster should be thrown in the trash. That's about as laughable as it gets. As far as the QB, there is a qb decision and it is CJ Stroud and he will pickup where Fields left off and you heard it here first. Yes I know Day will say there is still a qb battle just like he did with Fields. Anyone that follows OSU knows its Stroud. Stroud is fantastic and then consider he will be throwing to the best group of receivers in the country in Chris Olave, Garrett Wilson and Marvin Harrison Jr with Emeka Egbuka and Julian Fleming subbing for them. Thats just not even fair.
> 
> Preseason pup hype at it again. I don't think there is another team in the country with as many preseason NC then the pups!!!
> 
> With all that said, I hope the pups do win the sec and I think they can if Kirby can rise to the big game level he needs to get to. They do have a fantastic roster and it's simply time to get it done. I would love an OSU/UGA playoff game and may the best team win!!!


What in the world will y'all do without left over UGA Qb's???


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> For the record the real national championship is played every year in December in Atlanta. It’s goes by another name tho. The SEC championship. Everything after that is just revenue making for the NCAA. And to let the rest of the conferences seem relevant.


Yea because the loser of the sec champ game would have won the majority of the playoffs. It never surprises me what gets posted here at times but then a post like this happens and all I can do is Shake my head.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> What in the world will y'all do without left over UGA Qb's???


On behalf of Buckeyes all over this country, we thank the great state of GA for your contributions!!!!

Kirby would love to have Stroud by the way. Well, after second thought, maybe he wouldn't.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 4, 2021)

I I


Madsnooker said:


> Any article that leaves OSU out of the top 2 or 3 with regards to roster should be thrown in the trash. That's about as laughable as it gets. As far as the QB, there is a qb decision and it is CJ Stroud and he will pickup where Fields left off and you heard it here first. Yes I know Day will say there is still a qb battle just like he did with Fields. Anyone that follows OSU knows its Stroud. Stroud is fantastic and then consider he will be throwing to the best group of receivers in the country in Chris Olave, Garrett Wilson and Marvin Harrison Jr with Emeka Egbuka and Julian Fleming subbing for them. Thats just not even fair.
> 
> Preseason pup hype at it again. I don't think there is another team in the country with as many preseason NC then the pups!!!
> 
> With all that said, I hope the pups do win the sec and I think they can if Kirby can rise to the big game level he needs to get to. They do have a fantastic roster and it's simply time to get it done. I would love an OSU/UGA playoff game and may the best team win!!!



Didn’t say anywhere there wasn’t talent in Columbus, read again ;
“No QB decision.”
Then once choice is made, he gets a 12 game scrimmage schedule and goes into the CFP with a healthy squad. sure was a grueling 2020 6 game schedule....a murders  row I tells ya.
The path for the bucks is easy; beat traditional powers Minnesota, Rutgers Maryland, NW, a hapless PSU, and  that juggernaut of Indiania and the won your CCG against a 8-4 Iowa State.

Is OSU still 2-11 vs the SEC in bowls?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> On behalf of Buckeyes all over this country, we thank the great state of GA for your contributions!!!!
> 
> Kirby would love to have Stroud by the way. Well, after second thought, maybe he wouldn't.


We got JT Daniels & Carson Beck we GOOD!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I I
> 
> 
> Didn’t say anywhere there wasn’t talent in Columbus, read again ;
> “No QB decision.”?



I dont need to read again.. Nice switch. Lol
You posted article and quoted only Alabama and Clemson can match the pups roster and thats simply not true and I pointed it out thats all.

This is gonna be a fun season. Good luck to your Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We got JT Daniels & Carson Beck we GOOD!


?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Really? 2 big10 championships


I think those come with a Happy Meal in Ohio.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Any article that leaves OSU out of the top 2 or 3 with regards to roster should be thrown in the trash. That's about as laughable as it gets. As far as the QB, there is a qb decision and it is CJ Stroud and he will pickup where Fields left off and you heard it here first. Yes I know Day will say there is still a qb battle just like he did with Fields. Anyone that follows OSU knows its Stroud. Stroud is fantastic and then consider he will be throwing to the best group of receivers in the country in Chris Olave, Garrett Wilson and Marvin Harrison Jr with Emeka Egbuka and Julian Fleming subbing for them. Thats just not even fair.
> 
> Preseason pup hype at it again. I don't think there is another team in the country with as many preseason NC then the pups!!!
> 
> With all that said, I hope the pups do win the sec and I think they can if Kirby can rise to the big game level he needs to get to. They do have a fantastic roster and it's simply time to get it done. I would love an OSU/UGA playoff game and may the best team win!!!


I warned y’all!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 6, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I dont need to read again.. Nice switch. Lol
> You posted article and quoted only Alabama and Clemson can match the pups roster and thats simply not true and I pointed it out thats all.
> 
> This is gonna be a fun season. Good luck to your Dawgs!!!!



From a pure statistical stand point, and to not put too fine of a point on the issue; you’re simply wrong.
Just from a talent standpoint, the Bucks don’t roll out as much talent. Like Clems-Son, Ohio state is the beneficiary of playing in a conference where the competition just is weaker and is able to enter bowl season or playoffs healthy.


A four year cumulative recruitment point average shows Ohio State talent isn’t as talented as you believe. You’ve got some good kids to be sure....just not as many, and ya gotta have Jimmies and Joe’s, to make the Xs and Os work.


Four year signing class averages from 247:

Bama. 311.39
UGA 310.25
Ohio State  295.66
Clemmons. 292.49


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> From a pure statistical stand point, and to not put too fine of a point on the issue; you’re simply wrong.
> Just from a talent standpoint, the Bucks don’t roll out as much talent. Like Clems-Son, Ohio state is the beneficiary of playing in a conference where the competition just is weaker and is able to enter bowl season or playoffs healthy.
> 
> 
> ...


You just proved my point!!! Lol I Said you quoted an article that said only Alabama and Clemson could match the pups and I said that is false as OSU can as well. The average means nothing as OSU had 17 less signers then Bama and 7 less then uga the last 4 years which will keep the average lower. OSU only signed 17 players 3 years ago because that's all they were allowed so that average that year was lower then normal. What you have to look at is the actual roster now. Here is a screen shot of the current team total roster of 5 stars 4 stars and so on with total score. The top 3 are neck and neck with # of 4 and 5 stars. Apparently you didn't realize how talented OSU is which is surprising with the way OSU has recruited with Meyer and now with Day? Your pups have only a .21 average higher score then OSU. Lol No one without an agenda would look at that and say OSU doesn't have the Jimmy's and Joe's. 

The NFL says OSU year in and year out has many more Jimmy's and Joe's then the pups do on a recruiting site and that's a fact!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 6, 2021)

And lastly, with the screen shot I just posted, your pups will have no problem with Clemson because they surely don't have the Jimmy's and Joe's the pups do. Glad for you on that sure W!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 6, 2021)

If Georgia doesn’t do it this year, y’all are at risk of the underachievers label. Maybe go a little lighter on the yapping until you can show the big blingy stuff to back it up.


----------



## Warrencounty (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 6, 2021)

Warrencounty said:


> View attachment 1084070


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 6, 2021)

bullgator said:


> If Georgia doesn’t do it this year, y’all are at risk of the underachievers label. Maybe go a little lighter on the yapping until you can show the big blingy stuff to back it up.


That's a great piece of advice for coach cousin Eddie talking his smack about the dawgs lol


----------



## bullgator (Jun 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> That's a great piece of advice for coach cousin Eddie talking his smack about the dawgs lol


Well, he backed it up this year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 6, 2021)

Warrencounty said:


> View attachment 1084070


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 6, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Well, he backed it up this year.


Yep. 33 percent in a career is pretty slick, and the best team he's had yet ended up 8 and 4.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yep. 33 percent in a career is pretty slick, and the best team he's had yet ended up 8 and 4.


And SEC east champs. 
Before you switched my comment over to the coaches....you know I was taking about fan bases.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 6, 2021)

bullgator said:


> And SEC east champs.
> Before you switched my comment over to the coaches....you know I was taking about fan bases.


So you don't think the jorts crew is just as bad?  Or the tide fans?  Or whoever.... Heck I got a buddy who's a WV fan who slams me about whatever bowl it was in Atlanta when Shockley was the qb.   All fan bases have a lot of fanatics..... And by the way you're on a "georgia based" forum.  You probably should somewhat expect it


----------



## nickel back (Jun 6, 2021)

bullgator said:


> If Georgia doesn’t do it this year, y’all are at risk of the underachievers label. Maybe go a little lighter on the yapping until you can show the big blingy stuff to back it up.



I agree and will  also say this again

Lady luck plays a big part in winning it all.....


----------



## bullgator (Jun 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> So you don't think the jorts crew is just as bad?  Or the tide fans?  Or whoever.... Heck I got a buddy who's a WV fan who slams me about whatever bowl it was in Atlanta when Shockley was the qb.   All fan bases have a lot of fanatics..... And by the way you're on a "georgia based" forum.  You probably should somewhat expect it


I’ve been on this Georgia based forum since 2005. I’ve  the dawg fans for years and they’ve done the same to me. FSU too.
Yep, all fan bases have homers and those that say dumb stuff. All I was saying is.......aw, never mind.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 6, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You just proved my point!!! Lol I Said you quoted an article that said only Alabama and Clemson could match the pups and I said that is false as OSU can as well. The average means nothing as OSU had 17 less signers then Bama and 7 less then uga the last 4 years which will keep the average lower. OSU only signed 17 players 3 years ago because that's all they were allowed so that average that year was lower then normal. What you have to look at is the actual roster now. Here is a screen shot of the current team total roster of 5 stars 4 stars and so on with total score. The top 3 are neck and neck with # of 4 and 5 stars. Apparently you didn't realize how talented OSU is which is surprising with the way OSU has recruited with Meyer and now with Day? Your pups have only a .21 average higher score then OSU. Lol No one without an agenda would look at that and say OSU doesn't have the Jimmy's and Joe's.
> 
> The NFL says OSU year in and year out has many more Jimmy's and Joe's then the pups do on a recruiting site and that's a fact!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1084012




Numbers are just that and mean nothing when the players hit the field, we should all know this by now


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 6, 2021)

Must be a new liberal math they teach in Ohio....
Those scores on the right column...yeah those...990 > 976
You dance with who ya brought.

You’ve got 85 on scholly just like UGA, Bama and CU. 

Look. The Dawgs could be 9-3 just as easily as they could be 12-0..just like osu ( being 9-3 in the big would be pathetic tho)
I’m not naive or foolish enough to sit  here and say the Dawgs win it all. Period. And anyone in their right mind is casting caution to the side of they say that about any team; Bama included.
But facts are facts, and the numbers simply do not lie. Like the old saying goes;
I can explain it to you but you have to understand it on your own.




Madsnooker said:


> You just proved my point!!! Lol I Said you quoted an article that said only Alabama and Clemson could match the pups and I said that is false as OSU can as well. The average means nothing as OSU had 17 less signers then Bama and 7 less then uga the last 4 years which will keep the average lower. OSU only signed 17 players 3 years ago because that's all they were allowed so that average that year was lower then normal. What you have to look at is the actual roster now. Here is a screen shot of the current team total roster of 5 stars 4 stars and so on with total score. The top 3 are neck and neck with # of 4 and 5 stars. Apparently you didn't realize how talented OSU is which is surprising with the way OSU has recruited with Meyer and now with Day? Your pups have only a .21 average higher score then OSU. Lol No one without an agenda would look at that and say OSU doesn't have the Jimmy's and Joe's.
> 
> The NFL says OSU year in and year out has many more Jimmy's and Joe's then the pups do on a recruiting site and that's a fact!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1084012


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Good stuff James.  I like to consider myself a bit of a realist uga fan.  I know we are knocking but I won't buy in til the trophy is in Butts Mehre.



THIS^^ I just happen to believe that we currently have more tools in the tool box this year to accomplish the goal. It seems like all the pieces are finally in place similar to 17’ with the same exception of a bit better OC. 
I do have some concerns about a younger OL but hopefully Luke gets that worked out this summer. 



nickel back said:


> I agree and will  also say this again
> 
> Lady luck plays a big part in winning it all.....



No doubt.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 7, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Must be a new liberal math they teach in Ohio....
> Those scores on the right column...yeah those...990 > 976
> You dance with who ya brought.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what your trying to argue? Go back and rearead. I stated any article that didn't have OSU in the top 2 or 3 as far as talent was not worth reading. You keep confirming my point with your replys but saying I don't understand. You stated OSU doesn't have the Jimmy's and Joe's and I pointed out that's incorrect. There is a knat hair between the talent at Bama OSU and UGA and proved it with my previous thread. I'm getting old and sometimes stuff flies over my head but not sure your point your trying to make. If OSU is not in the top 2 or 3 with regards to talent please help me understand??????


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 7, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm not sure what your trying to argue? Go back and rearead. I stated any article that didn't have OSU in the top 2 or 3 as far as talent was not worth reading. You keep confirming my point with your replys but saying I don't understand. You stated OSU doesn't have the Jimmy's and Joe's and I pointed out that's incorrect. There is a knat hair between the talent at Bama OSU and UGA and proved it with my previous thread. I'm getting old and sometimes stuff flies over my head but not sure your point your trying to make. If OSU is not in the top 2 or 3 with regards to talent please help me understand??????



You might want to talk to Brandon Marcello since he wrote the article: I just agreed with him.  I then went on to produce the cumulative class rankings of the last four years, where tOSU was third in talent. ANd that is an accurate number by the metric laid out by 247...you have the same graphic; using the "OSU didn't sign a full class" is no excuse. And no, I didn't say CRD didn't have quality kids...just that he didn't have as many. This is just numbers brother, don't make it something it isn't...and don't rub the bruise. I'll bet a Happy Meal now, OSU goes 12-0...That better?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 7, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> You might want to talk to Brandon Marcello since he wrote the article: I just agreed with him.  I then went on to produce the cumulative class rankings of the last four years, where tOSU was third in talent. ANd that is an accurate number by the metric laid out by 247...you have the same graphic; using the "OSU didn't sign a full class" is no excuse. And no, I didn't say CRD didn't have quality kids...just that he didn't have as many. This is just numbers brother, don't make it something it isn't...and don't rub the bruise. I'll bet a Happy Meal now, OSU goes 12-0...That better?


I think we were both arguing the same thing. I was only trying to make the point OSU is top3 in talent and the article said only Bama and Clemson were along with UGA. Wasnt sure why you were arguing OSU wasn't by saying OSU didn't have the Jimmy's and Joe's when clearly they do? Either way UGA has 67 4 and 5*s and OSU has 66 4 and 5*s. The difference in those kids by player average is .27. That in no way supports your claim OSU doesn't have the Jimmy's and Joes. Bottom line both teams are stacked. As I said, I like the pups and hope they win the sec and play OSU in a playoff game. I think it would be a great game based on what they both have this year!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 7, 2021)

I do too. Feel the exact same way. 

Dawgs by 21


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 7, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I do too. Feel the exact same way.
> 
> Dawgs by 21



OSU by 17!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2021)

That bowl game between UGA and tOSU is gonna be a good’un. Yessiree, the “IF, BUT, THEN BOWL” is gonna be worth watching.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 7, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU by 17!


Yeah. Imma hafta buy you a beer.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That bowl game between UGA and tOSU is gonna be a good’un. Yessiree, the “IF, BUT, THEN BOWL” is gonna be worth watching.



Y’all gonna love Nashville and the  Music City Bowl vs Rutgers or will it be that Gasparilla Bowl v USF ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That bowl game between UGA and tOSU is gonna be a good’un. Yessiree, the “IF, BUT, THEN BOWL” is gonna be worth watching.


I started to say something not nice but then I thought, why??? He's a gator fan for crying out loud. He has enough misery as a football fan as it is!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I started to say something not nice but then I thought, why??? He's a gator fan for crying out loud. He has enough misery as a football fan as it is!!!





MCBUCK said:


> Y’all gonna love Nashville and the  Music City Bowl vs Rutgers or will it be that Gasparilla Bowl v USF ?



2 for 1 in the strike a nerve department! And it not even season yet. 

Oh, and BTW, the last time UF played either of y’all........Gators Won!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> 2 for 1 in the strike a nerve department! And it not even season yet.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, the last time UF played either of y’all........Gators Won!



8-4
1-3


----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> 8-4
> 1-3


Reigning SEC east champs by beating that stacked Kirby Smart #3 ranked roster.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> 2 for 1 in the strike a nerve department! And it not even season yet.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, the last time UF played either of y’all........Gators Won!



You know it's all in good fun! Congrats on that win.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 8, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You know it's all in good fun! Congrats on that win.


Of course.....it’s always just fun . It’s just a little extra funny when some take it seriously.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Of course.....it’s always just fun . It’s just a little extra funny when some take it seriously.




Its true.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 8, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Its true.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 8, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Its true.


He really does know how to celebrate a win over Georgia....


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> He really does know how to celebrate a win over Georgia....


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> He really does know how to celebrate a win over Georgia....


I'd wear that one out too if I was a jorter.   Been a min since y'all could hang your hat on that peg ?


----------



## bullgator (Jun 8, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> View attachment 1084487


That’s more like his recruiting style.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 8, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'd wear that one out too if I was a jorter.   Been a min since y'all could hang your hat on that peg ?


Like Georgia and the NC.


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Like Georgia and the NC.



Solid burn.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 8, 2021)

Touche ?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 11, 2021)

1-3 handbag


----------



## James12 (Jun 11, 2021)

Grandaddy is glad this thread continues till 28’ now.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2021)

Mercy!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> Grandaddy is glad this thread continues till 28’ now.



??


----------



## bullgator (Jun 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> 1-3 handbag


I agree......Georgia has 1NC and Florida has 3NC


----------



## James12 (Jun 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> ??



https://forum.gon.com/threads/saban-signs-contract-extension.995416/#post-12862754


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I agree......Georgia has 1NC and Florida has 3NC



Touché 

And yet, “go Gata” stock is trending into a pure bear market. 9-3 is the new norm in Hogtown.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2021)

James12 said:


> https://forum.gon.com/threads/saban-signs-contract-extension.995416/#post-12862754



Oh. The dude is there through whenever he wants.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Touché
> 
> And yet, “go Gata” stock is trending into a pure bear market. 9-3 is the new norm in Hogtown.


I actually think that’s high for us this year. Emory Jones hasn’t shown me any thing to feel good about and I think we play “find the QB” like Georgia did last year. I wouldn’t be the least bit surprised if Anthony Richardson takes over at some point.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 13, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I actually think that’s high for us this year. Emory Jones hasn’t shown me any thing to feel good about and I think we play “find the QB” like Georgia did last year. I wouldn’t be the least bit surprised if Anthony Richardson takes over at some point.


Kyle Trask was awesome he will be HARD to replace!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I actually think that’s high for us this year. Emory Jones hasn’t shown me any thing to feel good about and I think we play “find the QB” like Georgia did last year. I wouldn’t be the least bit surprised if Anthony Richardson takes over at some point.



I don’t know anything about Richardson, but I think...._think...._that Jones is just such an unknown. You have to imagine his risk-reward level leans to the debit column. Mullen may be the “quarterback whisperer” but he he doesn’t have a Dak Prescott, or a Nick Fitzgerald caliber talent to coach.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I don’t know anything about Richardson, but I think...._think...._that Jones is just such an unknown. You have to imagine his risk-reward level leans to the debit column. Mullen may be the “quarterback whisperer” but he he doesn’t have a Dak Prescott, or a Nick Fitzgerald caliber talent to coach.


 I totally agree with the Jones assessment.
I know you’ll disagree with this but, I think Mullen has done a better job of coaching than Smart....considering the talent deficit. That said, Mullen is way behind in recruiting compared to Smart. Also, while Grantham drives me nuts at times, I’ll hold judgment until he gets more across the board talent to work with.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 13, 2021)

You’re right. Mullen isn’t a better coach. He’s been a HC for how many years? Eleven? Twelve? Kirby’s been a HC for six;

3 SEC East Div
1 SEC Championship
1-1 CFP
A national championship game appearance....overtime.
4-2 Bowls including Sugar & Rose

Dude’s still learning how to be a head coach.

Mullen is a great teacher no doubt and he isn’t a bad coach, as a matter of fact he’s a pretty dang good offensive mind, but he’s still a career .640 coach. He’s never won a conference championship. Heck, he’s only won the division once. And to make things worse for him; he kept “third and Grantham.” The recent contracts they signed....Dawgs everywhere appreciate that. Not pot stirring man, just being honest.


----------



## antharper (Jun 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> You’re right. Mullen isn’t a better coach. He’s been a HC for how many years? Eleven? Twelve? Kirby’s been a HC for six;
> 
> 3 SEC East Div
> 1 SEC Championship
> ...


The truth hurts !


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> You’re right. Mullen isn’t a better coach. He’s been a HC for how many years? Eleven? Twelve? Kirby’s been a HC for six;
> 
> 3 SEC East Div
> 1 SEC Championship
> ...


Poor Gators and Mullen got a extension!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> You’re right. Mullen isn’t a better coach. He’s been a HC for how many years? Eleven? Twelve? Kirby’s been a HC for six;
> 
> 3 SEC East Div
> 1 SEC Championship
> ...


Hey, we’re on a forum to have opinions.....no issue. Again, I just think Kirby‘s recruiting helps cover any coaching shortcomings. Not that he’s a bad coach, just not a premier coach. Even if Georgia won the NC this year I would attribute it more to his recruiting than his coaching. I also think Kirby is still learning how to be a HC......and that’s not meant to be a jab. Mullen is the opposite of Kirby, a somewhat better coach but way behind as a recruiter.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 16, 2021)

Sooo....your opinion is that a eleven year head coach veteran Dan MuLLLen is supposedly a better coach, because he took a middlin roster but poorly coached team at flarduh and went 10-3, 11-2, 8-4 ....and barely managed to get to Atlanta during a pandemic partial season  he is a better coach....is he?? I mean a better coach than a first time rookie head coach like Kirby Smart, who took over a middling poorly coached team and went 8-5, 12-2, 11-3, 12-2 ...won his conference second year, coached in an overtime title game his second his second year, won the division the three years and went 3-0 vs muLLLen in the process. I mean, just for clarity sake .....yes.  MuLLLen checks off all the boxes as a better coach. Let’s trade. The sooner the better.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 16, 2021)

I think Kirby leaned on Mel Tucker a lot that first year. Mel has been around a long time. Kirby needs a wise old man assistant head coach and not some up and coming 'offensive genius' young assistant coach in the war room with him


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Sooo....your opinion is that a eleven year head coach veteran Dan MuLLLen is supposedly a better coach, because he took a middlin roster but poorly coached team at flarduh and went 10-3, 11-2, 8-4 ....and barely managed to get to Atlanta during a pandemic partial season  he is a better coach....is he?? I mean a better coach than a first time rookie head coach like Kirby Smart, who took over a middling poorly coached team and went 8-5, 12-2, 11-3, 12-2 ...won his conference second year, coached in an overtime title game his second his second year, won the division the three years and went 3-0 vs muLLLen in the process. I mean, just for clarity sake .....yes.  MuLLLen checks off all the boxes as a better coach. Let’s trade. The sooner the better.


Yes. And Kirby took over a much better roster from Richt than Mullen did from McElwain. Let’s not forget, Kirby had a NC in the bag with Richts roster and collapsed with bonehead coaching decisions.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 16, 2021)

And yet....he was there and Mullen was not. Fancy that. And its still 3-1


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> And yet....he was there and Mullen was not. Fancy that. And its still 3-1


I guess this conversation has gone downhill and this is where I’m supposed to say...........1980....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 16, 2021)

When it comes down to which one is a better head coach, I say that they put out a huge 2nd place trophy and let them flip for it. Winner takes it back to display in their little trophy case


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> When it comes down to which one is a better head coach, I say that they put out a huge 2nd place trophy and let them flip for it. Winner takes it back to display in their little trophy case


Mullen is 1-3 against Smart with a much lesser roster. Smart is 0-3 against Saban with a roster of recruiting championships.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Mullen is 1-3 against Smart with a much lesser roster. Smart is 0-3 against Saban with a roster of recruiting championships.


Kirby's problem is the same as Saban's when he 1st started at Bama!

Let the OC do his job and concentrate on what you do best and that is defense!

If Kirby can do that UGA will be National Champs!

But that is hard to do and I think he has a great chance with Monken!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 16, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Mullen is 1-3 against Smart with a much lesser roster. Smart is 0-3 against Saban with a roster of recruiting championships.


Smart is 3-1 because he’s a better coach. Coach Cousin Eddie had multiple other chances at Smart while he was at MSU and Smart was dc at Tuscaloosa too. He’s not the same caliber. Stop making excuses for cousin Eddie. 
Cruitin is coachin. 
Anyway....Kirby Smart never has done a press conference in a cosplay outfit. 
Just one of those things you can’t make up


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby's problem is the same as Saban's when he 1st started at Bama!
> 
> Let the OC do his job and concentrate on what you do best and that is defense!
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree at all. That’s why I said he’s still learning to be a HC.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Smart is 3-1 because he’s a better coach. Coach Cousin Eddie had multiple other chances at Smart while he was at MSU and Smart was dc at Tuscaloosa too. He’s not the same caliber. Stop making excuses for cousin Eddie.
> Cruitin is coachin.
> Anyway....Kirby Smart never has done a press conference in a cosplay outfit.
> Just one of those things you can’t make up


Kirby‘s best year was with a Richt roster. Since then he’s brought in more talent and done less. UGA, Bama, Clemson, Ohio St. all have NC rosters. The other three constantly get to the big show, although OSU needs a boost at times. UGA shoots them selves in the foot and then looks towards recruiting season.
Mullen does more with less....Kirby does less with more.
That said, Georgia should beat us by.......17.....based purely on the rosters, not coaching.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Kirby‘s best year was with a Richt roster.
> That said, Georgia should beat us by......24....based purely on the rosters, not coaching.



FIFY
Kirby beat MuLLLen w Richts recruiting. Point
Kirby beat MuLLLen two more times w his cruits. 
Kirby will probably beat MuLLLen AGAIN with his cruits amd the we can start spelling his name with four L’s.
Hey, a few more years and MuLLLens name will sound like a slow motion clip. 
MuLLLLLLLLLLen.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> FIFY
> Kirby beat MuLLLen w Richts recruiting. Point
> Kirby beat MuLLLen two more times w his cruits.
> Kirby will probably beat MuLLLen AGAIN with his cruits amd the we can start spelling his name with four L’s.
> ...


Your making my point. Kirby is a great recruiter, but his actual coaching skills are still to be determined.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Your making my point. Kirby is a great recruiter, but his actual coaching skills are still to be determined.



You mean those actual coaching skills that has him at 3-1 over cousin Eddie?
Those skills?
You know, I cackle softly each time you post something about the superhero coaching skills of a lifetime .640 coach who has a losing record against Smart. You know that don’t you? It’s like watching my neighbors dog chase my SXS when I drive down the road. That neighbor that has a flarduh Gata bandanna on his dog...and my red and black Honda....I’m just sayin. The futility is real. The metaphor is so thick.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2021)

The players on these teams hate all of you and think you’re opressing them.  And y’all are arguing over which gang of them is awesomer.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 17, 2021)

See who can throw a shoe farthest in a big game.  (did someone mention bone head moves by coaches?)


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> See who can throw a shoe farthest in a big game.  (did someone mention bone head moves by coaches?)


Mullen didn’t throw the shoe but Kirby did call the fake punt in the national championship game that lost it for them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Mullen didn’t throw the shoe but Kirby did call the fake punt in the national championship game that lost it for them.



Poor execution of a play by a freshman isn’t transitive to a boneheaded upperclassman throwing a shoe, a player coached by the greatest coach eva...Eddie MuLLLen.
Or is it Cousin Darth MuLLLen ?
You gatas are so easy.
and by the way....that was the SECCG when JF NJ botched that punt. But I guess going to Atlanta isn’t common for the modern gatas.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Poor execution of a play by a freshman isn’t transitive to a boneheaded upperclassman throwing a shoe, a player coached by the greatest coach eva...Eddie MuLLLen.
> Or is it Cousin Darth MuLLLen ?
> You gatas are so easy.
> and by the way....that was the SECCG when JF NJ botched that punt. But I guess going to Atlanta isn’t common for the modern gatas.


Ok, you win. I’m going to go make a sandwich.


----------



## DannyW (Jun 17, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Your making my point. Kirby is a great recruiter, but his actual coaching skills are still to be determined.



I agree 100%...great recruiter, TBD coach.

But just inserting a logical point in a very team loyal thread, Kirby has only coached 5 years. Nick Saban took 10 years to win his first NC. Dabo Swinney and Jimmy Johnson both took 9 years.

The next 5 years we will see what kind of coach KS can be. So far, he is Mark Richt 2.0 (actually slightly worse first 5 year record). Four or five years from now we will know if he is a 10-3 coach, or he makes the jump to the Saban/Swinney level.

I think it could go either way but lean toward a 10-3 coach. I think a lot of his deficiencies have been covered up by exceptional talent, and if he has a couple down years recruiting, it could get ugly.

JMO


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

DannyW said:


> I agree 100%...great recruiter, TBD coach.
> 
> But just inserting a logical point in a very team loyal thread, Kirby has only coached 5 years. Nick Saban took 10 years to win his first NC. Dabo Swinney and Jimmy Johnson both took 9 years.
> 
> ...


That’s what I was saying, but the Homer’s took over.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That’s what I was saying, but the Homer’s took over.


Key word "Georgia" Outdoor News (GON)!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Key word "Georgia" Outdoor News (GON)!


Yep, my bad......thinking I could have an honest and legit discussion involving Jawga foosball.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 17, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Ok, you win. I’m going to go make a sandwich.



I’ll buy ya a Popeyes yard bird sammich. 



bullgator said:


> Yep, my bad......thinking I could have an honest and legit discussion involving Jawga foosball.



I was honest. I was legit. You were too. Never doubted your character my friend. 
You’re good.
Misguided like most of jort nation but you good man.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I’ll buy ya a Popeyes yard bird sammich.
> .


Not fair! ?. I luv those things. Best deal in fast food!


----------



## James12 (Jun 17, 2021)

How many years does a coach get to see if he’s going to be a good coach?  Just curious what people’s expectations are….  Anywhoo, this is a classic photo.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2021)

I love everyone and if I’ve ever offended any member here please forgive me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I love everyone and if I’ve ever offended any member here please forgive me.


Same here......

Positivity 101!


----------



## James12 (Jun 17, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I love everyone and if I’ve ever offended any member here please forgive me.



Nothing a little Olive Branch can’t fix.  It’s time.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 18, 2021)

James12 said:


> How many years does a coach get to see if he’s going to be a good coach?  Just curious what people’s expectations are….  Anywhoo, this is a classic photo.



Define "good". Even the GOAT makes boneheaded decisions. Example A, Daylight Saban time. And sometimes it's out of the coaches hands if/when players fail to execute. In a game where one misstep at the wrong time can "ruin" your season it can be tough.

We've all got the easiest job in the sport though. Armchair Coach


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2021)

The moment we come together and set our differences aside, we can start healing.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The moment we come together and set our differences aside, we can start healing.


at least til football season!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 18, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I love everyone and if I’ve ever offended any member here please forgive me.



I forgive you!!!

If anyone gets offended on this site they might have an issue or two.

Well I'm sure Slayer has offended 1 or 2 ut fans.


----------



## James12 (Jun 18, 2021)

Slayer has moved to hurting those in public places in front of their girlfriends. Too moderated here….


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2021)

#peaceandlove


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 19, 2021)

Awwww....group hug. 


Dang.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2021)

I want everyone to say this with
Me. Participation trophy’s!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The moment we come together and set our differences aside, we can start healing.



Dear God stop the slobbering Jeff. It doesn't fit you and everybody knows it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 20, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Dear God stop the slobbering Jeff. It doesn't fit you and everybody knows it.


Yea I don't recall him talking like that before? 
Maybe he stumbled on an episode or 2 of The Chosen?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Dear God stop the slobbering Jeff. It doesn't fit you and everybody knows it.


I was just practicing being Democrat or a Rhino Republican. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea I don't recall him talking like that before?
> Maybe he stumbled on an episode or 2 of The Chosen?


Ain’t seen an episode. Just trying to be a voice of reason……?


----------



## bullgator (Jun 20, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Ain’t seen an episode. Just trying to be a voice of reason……?


Sorry.....in this case your reputation precedes you.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I was just practicing being Democrat or a Rhino Republican. ?



Yeah well stop it. You don't have the talent to qualify as either one. You're not that stupid and you know it, I know it and the American people know it too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yeah well stop it. You don't have the talent to qualify as either one. You're not that stupid and you know it, I know it and the American people know it too.


Best advice I’ve been given in a while. I will go back to being me. Do have any mulligans from the Admins and mods?? Just joking! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hmmmmm,


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hmmmmm,


We will get them all back in the portal next year after we win the Natty!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 22, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We will get them all back in the portal next year after we win the Natty!



That lunch bet is still available.

Mutts win the natty I’ll drive your way and buy you lunch.
If they don’t you drive my way and buy me lunch.

How certain are you?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> That lunch bet is still available.
> 
> Mutts win the natty I’ll drive your way and buy you lunch.
> If they don’t you drive my way and buy me lunch.
> ...


I'm not jinxing our Natty!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 23, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I'm not jinxing our Natty!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 23, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I forgive you!!!
> 
> If anyone gets offended on this site they might have an issue or two.
> 
> Well I'm sure Slayer has offended 1 or 2 ut fans.



As I recall...that boy kinda hard on them vawls. Where's he at anyway?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 24, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> As I recall...that boy kinda hard on them vawls. Where's he at anyway?


I think his van broke down down by the river....or, maybe he ran across the wrong ut fan. Lol


----------



## MCBUCK (Jun 27, 2021)

Bwaaaaaa hahahahaha!!!


----------



## antharper (Jun 27, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> As I recall...that boy kinda hard on them vawls. Where's he at anyway?


Fishing !


----------



## James12 (Jun 27, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Ain’t seen an episode. Just trying to be a voice of reason……?



It’s worth the watch.  It’s incredible, and nothing short of that.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 28, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'm not convinced we have a championship caliber QB.


What? He’s a heisman slam dunk


----------

